# Security Systems Placement of DVR (To keep from Being Stolen)



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

This really bugs me when I hear someone had a break in and their DVR stolen with the footage of the robery along with everything else. I've heard at least 3 case of this happening in the last year. What good is security cameras if this occurs? You would think companies would market a remote DVR recording type of device (They might already have this?)

*So, what do you do?* Chain it to the wall or closet or hide it in some hidden wall or crawlspace, but run the wires to your monitor/tv? If there are any inventors out there, make a faraday type cage that attaches to the floor with bolts and a padlock.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Find an old broken one that still powers up... and put that in the open for them to steal (kind of like the decoy wallet idea). Put your other one in the utility room with the water heater/furnace/etc... and put some old bent and crappy looking boxes over it... empty of course, so it has circulation. Then, throw some old socks or kids toys on top. No thief in their right mind will go through that box.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Find an old broken one that still powers up... and put that in the open for them to steal (kind of like the decoy wallet idea). Put your other one in the utility room with the water heater/furnace/etc... and put some old bent and crappy looking boxes over it... empty of course, so it has circulation. Then, throw some old socks or kids toys on top. No thief in their right mind will go through that box.


yup, because theft is an in and out game. 
More apt to cut wires then worry where wires run to.
Besides that not all cam-to dvr set ups are wired. Plenty of wireless set ups which is even more of an non excuse not to hide them


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

mine is wireless and in my neighbors house


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Just secure your storage device or store data offsight or the cloud. What is the purpose of video surveillance if you don't secure the data? DVR lockboxes already exists. If they make it into your house and they want jewelry aside from the obvious places they will also check the kitchen window sill for rings. For firearms they know that within arms reach of where you sleep is usually a handy firearm. Harden the entry points to your residence or business. A common entry point is the glass block window in the bathroom, rarely alarmed and easy to kick in. Just because you have them on video doesn't mean you will get your stuff back or that you will catch the offendor. Have obvious signage confirming you have cameras installed. Let say they get inside the house but you secured your big screen TV to the wall, well they just bust up the screen and leave. Now you have video, damages and no perp. When you are in your front yard talking about the break in you want to be talking about your neighbors house not your own. If you have a business consider a putting up a public viewing monitor so the second he enters the building he is already looking at himself. Back to the point of the original thread, the main reason the box is missing is because it was taken by someone you know. A neigbhor or a kid that plays with your kid and you treat him like one of the family. Sorry to sound so cynical but I see this pretty much every day.

punch


----------

